# New Look Keo Blade Pedals



## NorCalBiker (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone here have these pedals yet? If not anyone here have any opinion about these pedals? Is it worth over the the Keo 2 Max Carbon?

http://www.lookcycle.com/en/us/triathlon/pedales/keo-blade.html


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

Haven't used either yet but on paper I think the Time design using a carbon leaf may be superior to the Look Blade.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I saw it at Euro bike, clincking in and out has a totally different feel to sprint - i.e. there is no gradual resistance against clicking in/out its more of a definite in - out.

Been riding the Keo II Carbon for past few weeks and I like the wider platform.


----------

